# Fuel Door Gasket: Which Adhesive?



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Just picked up a new black rubber gasket for the fuel door on my '05, but there's no adhesive on it. What do I used to stick it on?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is no adhesive if fits around the lip on the door.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There is no adhesive if fits around the lip on the door.


Really? What holds it in place? It looks like the old one is glued to the backside of the rim of the fuel door.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There's a lip on the door and a groove in the gasket, the groove in the gasket fits snug on the lip. If your old gasket was glued on someone did it. They didn't come from factory "adhesived" on.


----------



## mongo138 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Fuel Door gasket*

Mine is bad as well where did you order on? and what part number was it?
Thanksarty:


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

mongo138 said:


> Mine is bad as well where did you order on? and what part number was it?
> Thanksarty:


Don't know the part number, but the dealer actually had one on hand.
It's still sitting in the back seat of my car, waiting for me to install it.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> There's a lip on the door and a groove in the gasket, the groove in the gasket fits snug on the lip. If your old gasket was glued on someone did it. They didn't come from factory "adhesived" on.


Thanks. I'll give it a go next weekend.


----------

